
Saudi government reportedly punished dissidents after McKinsey identified them - throwaway2048
https://www.businessinsider.com/mckinsey-report-saudi-arabia-dissidents-arrest-2018-10
======
ENOTTY
McKinsey's official response here:
[https://twitter.com/McKinsey/status/1053838356826808320](https://twitter.com/McKinsey/status/1053838356826808320)

If it was an internal report, how did it get into the hands of the government?

~~~
village-idiot
Two real possibilities.

First, a lot of companies in the US loved to deal with Saudi money, and are
now _shocked_ to discover that the Saudi’s are up to some shady shit.

Second, there are rumors that the Saudi government has either planted or
groomed moles at tech companies for the express purpose of identifying
dissidents. There was some talk about there being one on Twitter with access
to user IP addresses, but I’m not sure if that’s been substantiated.

~~~
lbriner
I'm not sure anyone could be shocked at what happens in Saudi Arabia, their
dealings have been well known for ages by Amnesty International, US Dept of
State etc.

I think a more plausible explanation is your first point that they love Saudi
money and they can ignore the human rights abuses as long as they stay
suitably low-key and rumour-based. As soon as they go onto the worldwide news,
these same people suddenly feign ignorance and walk slowly backwards from
their deals.

~~~
village-idiot
That was sarcasm, hence the italics.

Plenty of companies act surprised as a means of extracting themselves from
suddenly unpopular deals while saving face.

------
buyx
Bain and McKinsey have been implicated in enabling the massive looting of
state resources unde former President Jacob Zuma in South Africa. These
consultancies aren’t covering themselves with glory.

------
kopo
Just glad to see someone within McKinsey has a conscience.

~~~
jshaqaw
Plenty of people at McKinsey have a conscience. They are humans like everyone
else.

~~~
bradknowles
Are you sure about that?

